# Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?



## AxelU (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

was macht Ihr mit überzähligen Fischen? In einem anderen Betrag erzählt jemand, dass er z. B. seinen __ Sonnenbarsche regelmäßig raus keschert. Aber was dann mit den kleinen Fischen? 

***?
In den nächsten Bach?
***?
***?
Als Köderfische an Anglergeschäfte verkaufen?

Ich weiß, man kann den Bestand regulieren, indem man nicht beifüttert und die Tiere sich selbst überlässt. Dann verhungern die meisten und man macht sich die Finger nicht mit dem Umbringen schmutzig. Aber hart ist auch das.

Was aber, wenn man mehrere Arten im Teich hat, die man auch alle erhalten will. Bei der natürlichen Methode durch Selbstregulierung per fressen oder gefressen werden und/oder verhungern würde die Artenvielfalt leiden. Mit Sicherheit würde dann die eine oder andere Art im Teich aussterben und nur die stabilste, verfressenste und vermehrungsfreudigste überleben. Es käme zur Monokultur im Teich. In Südeuropa haben das z. B. die Gambusen geschafft, die dort zur Mückenbekämpfung in Kleingewässern augesetzt wurden. Die einheimischen Arten, obwohl teilweise bedeutend größer, sind von den kleinen Fress- und Vermehrungsmaschinen "Gambusen" verdrängt worden und ein paar sind kurz vor dem Aussterben.

Also, wie reguliert man im eigenen Teich das Gleichgewicht von starken zu schwachen Arten? Doch eigentlich nur so, dass ich regelmäßig die starken Arten abfische und damit die Anzahl drastisch vermindere. Aber wohin mit den abgefischten?

Das Verschenken an andere Teichbesitzer ist auch keine Lösung. Irgendwann können auch die keine Fische mehr aufnehmen, da ja vermutlich immer nur die vermehrungsfreudigsten verschenkt werden und die sich dort munter wieder weiter vermehren. 

Das mit den Köderfischen für Angler geht auch nur bei heimischen Arten. Sonnenbarsche oder Notropis Chrosomus sind dafür schon per Gesetzt ungeeignet.

Axel

edit by Frank: *Text aufgrund nicht Tierschutz gerechter Aussagen geändert.*


----------



## MarcusNham (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Moin Axel!
Auch wenn es hier etliche bestimmt nicht lesen wollen, ich denke hier kann man die Vorgehensweise wie beim Angeln anwenden.
Soll heißen mit einem Schlag auf das Nachhirn betäuben und mit einem Herzstich töten.
Nächster Bach geht nur bei heimischen Arten und auch da muß man aufpassen aus welcher Region die Fische stammen. Eine Bachforelle (Forellenregion) bei uns an der Unterweser (Brackwasserregion) auszusetzen klappt zum Beispiel auch nicht.
Ins Klo....
Nachbars Katze ist zwar grundsätzlich nicht ganz verkehrt, aber willst du sie an Fisch gewöhnen? dann brauchst bald nichtmehr selber abfischen, das macht dann die Katze für dich.... 
Allerdings nimmt die was sie bekommen kann.

Gruß Marcus
P.s.:betäuben und Herzstich unbedingt von einem erfahrenen Angler zeigen lassen, wenn du das Herz nicht triffst leidet das Tier unnötig


----------



## AxelU (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*



MarcusNham schrieb:


> Moin Axel!
> Auch wenn es hier etliche bestimmt nicht lesen wollen, ich denke hier kann man die Vorgehensweise wie beim Angeln anwenden.
> Soll heißen mit einem Schlag auf das Nachhirn betäuben und mit einem Herzstich töten.



Hallo Marcus,

das mit dem Herzstich mag ja bei Goldfischen und Co gehen. Aber wie soll das bei 3 cm langen Kleinst- oder Jungfischen funktionieren?

Wenn von meinen Kleinstfischen z. B. mal einer todkrank war, ich keine Heilungschancen mehr gesehen habe und ihn erlösen wollte dann habe ich den immer mit möglichst ***. Das hat gut funktioniert und danach hat kein Fisch mehr auch nur gezuckt. Aber mein Arm macht das auch nur 1-2 Mal hintereinander mit (ist halt ein alter Arm, genau wie der Inhaber des Arms). Bei 10 oder 20 Kandidaten ginge das so nicht mehr.

Eine verwertbare, halbwegs humane Idee dazu hat wohl doch keiner.

PS: keine Sorge, bei mir wandert kein Fisch ins Klo und auch nicht in die freihe Natur. 

Axel

edit by Frank: *Text aufgrund nicht Tierschutz gerechter Aussagen geändert.*


----------



## Marc_HBNord (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Wir verwenden bei kranken Fischen zum Erlösen Nelkenöl, das kommt in einer bestimmten Dosis in ein Gefäß mit Wasser, der Fisch schwimmt wird sehr schnell ohmmächtig und stirbt dann.

Wurde uns von einem Tierarzt empfohlen als wir große Probleme mit unserem Aquarium hatten.


----------



## Frank (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Was ist denn hier los?? 

@ AxelU

Das du hier gerade Tierquälerei erster Klasse beschrieben hast ist dir hoffentlich klar, oder?
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich den Satz oben gelöscht!!

Auch die "Anleitung" zum töten der Fische ist mehr als fraglich. Überlegt euch was anderes, wir sind doch hier kein Schlachthof ... :crazy

Auch das Aussetzen in die freie Natur ist per Gesetz verboten! Genau wie das Köderfischangeln mit lebend Köder!!

Frank
Mod-Team


----------



## MarcusNham (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Moin Frank!

Ich hoffe an meinem Beitrag war nichts verwerfliches, denn das ist das was in den Lehrgängen für die Fischereiprüfung vermittelt wird. Sollte also rein inhaltlich in Ordnung sein. Über die moralische Seite möchte ich mich hier auch nicht auslassen.

Da gehen hier die Meinungen genausoweit auseinander wie bei Anglern mit Catch&release oder catch&cook

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hi Axel,

bei wurde Nachwuchs von der Teichpest, genannt __ Goldfisch, immer mal mit der __ Senke gefangen und an meine Räuber im Aquarium verfüttert. Goldfische wurden so etwas kurzgehalten und die __ Raubfische bekamen artgerechtes Futter. Daneben durfte sich jeder vorbeikommende __ Fischreiher am "Fly In" bedienen

MfG Frank


----------



## AxelU (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Leute,

ich wurde vom Forum verwarnt.

Sorry, aber ein Maulkorb steht mir nicht, und eine Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen Diskussion über ein nicht vorhandenen Heile-Welt-Gartenteich-Paradies in dem sich mancher Stör nicht einmal im Teich ordentlich rumdrehen kann, lass ich mir nicht aufzwingen.

Wenn es in manchen Augen humaner ist, die überzähligen Fische mangels Fütterrung jämerlich langsam verhungern zu lassen, statt über eine vernüftige und schmerzfreihe Lösung zu diskutieren, finde ich das sehr, sehr traurig.

Das war mein letzter Betrag dazu.

Ein enttäuschter Axel


----------



## scholzi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

 Leute.....
Ich würde die umliegenden Zoohandlungen fragen,
die nehmen auch gern kostenlose Tiere oder
eine Annonce in die Zeitung und hier ins Forum rein setzen!
"Fische zu verschenken"
Es kann so einfach sein....


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Axel,

dir ist kein Maulkorb verpasst worden, aber ist gibt nun mal einige Bestimmungen und Regeln an die hat sich jeder hier zu halten - auch du!
Niemand hat hier eine Diskussion über den Verbleib der Fische bei Überbesatz unterbunden, oder würde dieses machen - solange es auf einer Ebene abläuft die sich mit dem Tierschutz vereinbaren lässt.
Leider sind in deinen Beiträgen einige Passagen, die eben dies nicht erfüllen und wurden von mir somit unkenntlich gemacht.
Außerdem hast du keine Verwarnung bekommen, sondern eine Ermahnung.
Wenn du meinst, du musst das hier öffentlich machen, dann auch bitte die ganze Wahrheit!

Ferner ist es wohl so, dass wenige Fische in einem "normal" bepflanzten Gartenteich verhungern. Bei Überbesatz liegt das wohl eher an den meist daraus resultierenden schlechten Wasserwerten.

Es ist dir natürlich vollkommen freigestellt, ob du dich hier weiterhin an einer Diskussion beteiligst, wie vernünftige Erwachsene diese führen sollten, oder ob du das Thema für dich abhakst.
Die anderen User sollte dies aber nicht daran hindern sich hier weiter darüber zu auszutauschen.


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

hallo miteinander,

ich habe mal ne seite gefunden die sich dieses tabu-thema vornimmt:

http://www.rhusmann.de/aqua/toeten.htm

ich denke auf dieser seite ist alles gesagt & erklärt


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Danke Mitch!


----------



## biggiO (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo alle,

ich habe diese Beitragsreihe gemeldet und danke den Administratoren für die Kenntnisnahme!

Wer Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet, oder lebendig verfüttert verstösst gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und ist schlicht ein Tierquäler.

Wer Zierfische in der Natur aussetzt verstösst gegen Naturschutzgesetze und ist einfach dumm!

Macht Euch vorher Gedanken, was ihr mit Nachkommen macht!

Wer irgendeine Tierart einfach als "Pest" bezeichnet ist es nicht wert beachtet zu werden, entweder man respektiert das Leben oder man verdient selber keinen Respekt!

Die Methoden zur Tötung mögen vielleicht teilweise unter Anglern üblich und korrekt sein, aber das hat alles nicht mit dem fehlenden Grund zu tun.

Ich druck die Seiten einfach mal aus und leg die der zuständigen Veterinärbehörde vor, schauen wir einmal wie eng die das sehen! 

Ein volles Lob aber an scholzi, es kann wirklich so einfach sein.


----------



## SilviaN. (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Liebe biggi O
und was soll die Veterinärbehörde damit???

OOOHHHH menno, das glaub ich doch jetzt nicht, ist ja typisch.
Einen einzigsten Beitrag!!
Außerdem wurde der Beitrag ja von den Admins sofort gelöscht.
Naja wenn Du soviel Zeit hast und zur Behörde rennen kannst, dann viel Spaß.
Ich hätte Anderes zu tun.


----------



## biggiO (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Anscheinend hast Du ja genug Zeit gehabt diesen letzten Beitrag zu tippen 

Ich nutze meine eben besser, deshalb bisher nur einen, upps zwei Beiträge. :crazy


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Biggi,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Das Dir Tiere sehr am Herzen liegen, hast Du uns ja nun schon deutlich gezeigt. Magst Du uns vielleicht noch Deinen Teich in der Rubrik "*Mein Teich und ich*" vorstellen?

Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit und bei uns.


----------



## AxelU (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Biggio,

ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr dazu schreiben, aber Dein Beitrag ist in meinem Augen so unsinnig, dass auch da doch noch mal zur Tastatur greife.

Toll, Deine moralische Einstellung, wirklich, bewundere ich, wenn sie den echt wäre!!

Nur, ganz ehrlich, ich halte so etwas für ziemlich scheinheilig und verlogen. 

Nur 1 Beispiel:
Du hast laut Deinem Profil Goldfische im Teich? Die Tierchen waren aber früher nicht von Natur aus rot bzw. goldig. Die wurden so gezüchtet. So eine Zucht funktioniert aber immer nach den gleichen Prinzipien. Nachkommen produzieren, die roten leben lassen, die grauen töten. Damit die Goldfische (und andere Farbvarianten) so wurden, wie sie heute sind, mussten eine Menge farbloser Tierchen ihr unschuldiges Leben lassen. Nur weil tierliebe Leute wie Du, nicht mit dem grauen Fisch im Teich leben konnten, mussten unzählige Tierchen leiden, bis er denn endlich rot war. Oder war das in Deinen Augen kein "grundloser" Tot? Er hatte ja den Grund, zukünftig die Tiere für Deinen Teich geeignet zu machen. 

Magst Du Fisch, nicht im Teich, sondern zum Essen? Hast Du vielleicht Katzen, die gerne Whiskas Fischtöpfchen fressen? Hast Du mal gesehen, wie die Hochseefischer mit dem Fang umgehen? Da wird kein einziger Fisch schmerzlos und fachgerecht getötet. Die kippt man einfach halbtot auf die Plancken und sortiert dann aus, Was übrig bleibt kommt dann lebend in den Schiffsbauch, wo es in Ruhe eingehen kann. Melde das doch mal dem Veterinäramt.

Axel


----------



## Klausile (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Leute,

das ist mal wieder eine Diskussion, die mir doch schweres Sodbrennen verursacht.

Hier mal MEIN Standpunkt:

1. Laut Tierschutzgesetzt darf kein Wirbeltier - dazu gehören nun mal auch Fische - ohne ausreichenden Grund getötet werden. Also dürfen diese Tiere als Futtertier für Mensch und Tier getötet werden.
2. Die Art der Tötung - Betäuben und dann Herzstich, habe ich bei meiner Fischerprüfung auch so gelernt, ist aber nicht mehr stand der Dinge. Heutzutage soll mit einem Genickschnitt getötet werden.

Ohne hier eine Wertung abgeben zu wollen - es ist sicher ein Thema über das gesprochen werden muß.

Ich selbst bin seit meinem 8. Lebensjahr Angler - trotzdem kann ich keinen Fisch mehr töten, den ich nicht unmittelbar selbst essen will - und selbst da habe ich inzwischen meine Probleme.

Wenn jemand Aquarien hat, und dort die Fische als Futter einsetzen kann, finde ich diese Lösung für vertretbar. Ob das ein laut Tierschutzgesetzt ausreichender Grund ist, weiß ich nicht.
Aber wie viele Tonnen Fischmehl werden denn jedes Jahr an Tiere verfüttert. Es werden auch Wirbeltiere gezielt als Futtertiere gezüchtet. 

Die Tiere aber einfach zu töten und sie dann in den Müll zu werfen - das ist ja wohl das letzte.

Ich habe in meinem Teich inzwischen zwei Katzenwelse, und hoffe das diese sich der Probleme annehmen. Wenn nicht, muss die Natur den Rest eben selbst erledigen. Ich füttere meine Fische hoffentlich ausreichend - aber die mir unbequemen Tiere einfach raus zu nehmen und ohne Sinn wegzuwerfen - das geht mir doch schwer gegen den Strich.

Es ist jedoch auch keine Lösung, wenn der Teich vor lauter Fischnachwuchs umkippt und dann alle Bewohner sterben! 


Gruß Klaus

p.s. *Kranke* Tiere mit Nelkenöl zu erlösen finde ich auch eine akzeptable Lösung


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*



biggiO schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> Wer irgendeine Tierart einfach als "Pest" bezeichnet ist es nicht wert beachtet zu werden, entweder man respektiert das Leben oder man verdient selber keinen Respekt



Hi Biggio,

Goldfische sind ne Pest, vor allem wenn Mann solche "Karnickel-Freßmaschinen" selbst nicht einsetzt, sie aber von selbsternannten "Tierfreunden" illegal in fremde Teiche entsorgt werden wo sie dann nach und nach sämtliche Tiere die sich darin angesiedelt haben (natürlich auch die unter Naturschutz stehenden) ausrotten. Hat mich mehr als 10 Jahre gekostet das "von einem extrem tierlieben Menschen gemachte Geschenk" wieder komplett aus dem Teich zu bekommen (und das auch erst nachdem ich den Teich vergrößerte)


MfG Frank


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Frank,

sind nun die Goldfische schuld oder diejenigen die sie bei Dir eingesetzt haben?

Es sind und bleiben Lebewesen, es hat sie keiner gefragt ob sie zu Dir wollten.
Daher finde ich es auch ausgesprochen daneben sie als Pest zu bezeichnen

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Axel, 
um was für Fische handelt es sich denn? Es werden sich hier bestimmt einige finden, die sehr gerne noch ein paar Fische mehr in ihrem Teich sehen würden.


----------



## biggiO (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*



AxelU schrieb:


> Hallo Biggio,
> 
> ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr dazu schreiben, aber Dein Beitrag ist in meinem Augen so unsinnig, dass auch da doch noch mal zur Tastatur greife.
> 
> ...



So viele Wörter ohne Inhalt


----------



## Eugen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

@ biggi

  si tacuisses,philosophus mansisses


----------



## biggiO (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Biggi,
> 
> und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

danke für die nette Begrüßung, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe dann komme ich gerne auf eine genauere Vorstellung zurück.

Im Moment schau ich mir aber lieber die Entwicklung noch etwas an, der erste scheint sich ja schon gefunden zu haben mein Profil zerlegen zu wollen, so unlogisch und falsch auch immer.

Grüße
Biggi


----------



## biggiO (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*



Eugen schrieb:


> @ biggi
> 
> si tacuisses,philosophus mansisses



Was soll Schweigen bringen, hier ist doch ein Diskussionsforum oder?

:crazy


----------



## biggiO (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo alle,

eine Kleinigkeit noch:

Ich will hier keinen persönlich angreifen, ausser vielleicht definitive Fischmörder, die verdienen eben keinen (besonderen) Respekt.

Mit allen anderen würde ich aber gerne über das Thema sprechen.

Bin zwar neu und vielleicht gerade direkt über eine "heisse" Frage damit gestolpert, aber ich denke wir sind alle reif genug dafür.

Habe sogar eine Nachricht bekommen, in der sich jemand bedroht fühlt, was für mich unverständlich ist.

Also alles Liebe von mir und hoffentlich auf (freundliches) Weiteres.


----------



## susiwhv (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Das Thema ist ja wirklich grausilig
Ich habe auch Goldfische im Teich und ich finde die schön und seh die nicht als Pest an


----------



## Eugen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

[OT]grauslich sind bilder von kinder,die vor hunger sterben.

oder - um bei den armen fischen zu bleiben - schau dir mal berichte an,wenn in japan kois selektiert werden[/OT]

sorry man kanns mit der tierliebe auch übertreiben.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht man mit überzähligen Fischen?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

da die Diskussion hier nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Fragestellung zu tun hat und ich auch keine sachdienlichen Antworten mehr erwarte, erkläre ich dieses Thema für geschlossen.


----------

